# Hamster heaven or ferplast criceti 15?



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Both look fab cages but which is best?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

i think most people on here swear by the hamster heaven.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven! Hamster Heaven!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the hamster heaven, never owned a criceti 15 so I cant comment on it but the hh is a fantastic cage.


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok so does anyone know any discount codes for pets at home? Lol


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i'd lovee and hh, but its way to big and would have no where to keep it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> i'd lovee and hh, but its way to big and would have no where to keep it


Ohh you need to find a space for one, its amazing the spaces you can fit hamster heavens in, I have 5 hamster cages and the hamster heavens are the smallest cages Ive got:blush:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Ohh you need to find a space for one, its amazing the spaces you can fit hamster heavens in, I have 5 hamster cages and the hamster heavens are the smallest cages Ive got:blush:


Aww I would loveeee oneee, I would have to keep it in my room tho, and its packed!! have 3 hamster cages tho 2 are empty atm and a hugee rabbit cage, which is for tortoises but atm has the rabbit in lol, x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know about the ferplast criceti 15, its the same size as the hamster heaven though isnt it? I do like the tubes on the hamster heaven, I think the deciding factor would be whether you prefer the large door on the front of the HH or the big lift off one on the top of the criceti, I like the one on the hamster heavens as I find it a lot easier to get the hammy out through the side than from the top btu that might just be me


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

has anyone got any pics of either of these?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sausage's hamster heaven 
















Just realised I should probably add that one was when I first got it and I used the penthouse but have taken it off now as Sausage was getting too cheesy in it :lol:


----------

